# Bonita



## River Hooligans (Dec 26, 2012)

Went out to pensacola beach from 7 to 10 this morning. Had Bonita blitzing all over the beach for three hours. Hooked up about a dozen landed 4. It was good times. Got all of them on a white gurgler size 2.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

So jealous! What part of the beach? I need to try this tomorrow.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Sweet, that has been my plan for Sunday with the north wind. Glad you got on them, I tied a couple bonita bunnies that need to get chewed on.


----------



## River Hooligans (Dec 26, 2012)

I was just west of the pier, but from the birds I could see looked like fish all up and down. I just stood in one spot and every 10 to 15 min the would run by. I plan to be back out there tomorrow, and Sunday. I drive a tab Tacoma with ct plates if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

What size are they? Might be nice to have a few in the freezer for Marlin bait if they aren't too big.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

River Hooligans said:


> I was just west of the pier, but from the birds I could see looked like fish all up and down. I just stood in one spot and every 10 to 15 min the would run by. I plan to be back out there tomorrow, and Sunday. I drive a tab Tacoma with ct plates if anyone wants to meet up.


Going tomorrow morning, will look for you. The gf loves to catch reds from the beach so I'll be multitasking. :thumbsup:


----------



## ride135 (Dec 30, 2012)

Will shese same fish be around come Feb?
If so what the heck is a White Gurgler?
Coming down to the St Joe bay area for the month of Feb with the kayak and hope to do a day or two off the beach there.
Saw a few there last year but they would not hit anything I threw at them. Will they hit live bait and if so what and were would I get it?
I have my own cast net!
Dave from Ohio


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh Boy! Oh Boy! :thumbup: Well aren't you the lucky one, none down this way well East of you, just a cold N wind a-blowin!!! 

Hey Dave they hit every Gummy Minnow I got in front of them last year; when I see them comin' I get Buck Fever!!


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

He is fly fishing. A gurgler is a top water fly that casts better than a big popping bug, but gives plenty of surface splash.
- Fisherdad1


----------

